# Sticky  [Guide] Flashing Droid X SBF



## SyNiK4L

Flashing one of these sbf's will erase everything on your phone and return it to stock software/firmware.

Starting a thread to help everyone find .sbf's easily. If yall have links, either post them here or send me a pm(any way u want to) and ill add them to the list. The more the merrier









SBF files for the Verizon Droid X
Official Droid X 4.5.621 SBF Gingerbread 2.3.4 *IMPORTANT INFO ABOUT THE 4.5.621 UPDATE: CLICK HERE*
MD5 = 06bbf7ee86c0ed64654e14bcb84c4aed

Official Droid X 4.5.605 SBF Gingerbread 2.3.3
MD5 = eeb8b2c2f05a9162f4536063c3f22ac5

Official Droid X 4.5.602 SBF Gingerbread 2.3.3
MD5 = 039f0e39bc6c92bcd92c0d1d86350784

Official Droid X 4.5.596 SBF Gingerbread 2.3.3
MD5 = 878302e99392edd41fbdc3b4d7b08c66

Official Droid X 2.3.340 SBF Froyo 2.2.1
MD5 = 48c0d5cb3805497a6cbaf120dfb63002

Official Droid X 2.3.320 SBF Froyo 2.2.1
MD5 = 7cd6d2bad1f7550d8a066822d9b3cf2a

Only use this if you know what you're doing. It is not a full SBF.
SHADO_X6_2.3.34_SYSTEM-ONLY Froyo 2.2.1
MD5 = 389050194d9572276ec712e287675133

RSD Lite is a windows program that is used to flash the sbf to your phone. Just use the newest one. If you have problems you can try an older one.
RSD Lite 5.4.4
RSD Lite 4.9
RSD Lite 4.8

PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF ANY OF THE LINKS ARE DOWN.
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

GUIDE TO FLASHING THESE SBF's

*MOST IMPORTANT IS THAT YOU MAKE SURE YOU HAVE PLENTY OF BATTERY. IF YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING I WOULD RECOMMEND YOU CHARGE YOUR BATTERY FULLY INCASE YOU DO RUN INTO SOME KIND OF ERROR YOU HAVE PLENTY OF BATTERY TO FLASH IT AGAIN. MOST COMMON PROBLEM IS PEOPLE DOWNLOAD THE WRONG .SBF OR FLASH THE PHONE WITH A LOW BATTERY*

Files you will need:
SBF File (Which ever version you want to flash to your phone.)
RSD Lite (I recommend using the newest version.)
Motorola USB Drivers
To Flash the sbf:
You need to download the files above

You need to install RSD Lite and the Motorola USB Drivers found above

Reboot your computer after the motorola drivers are installed

Turn the Phone Off

Boot your phone into the bootloader mode by pressing the (power button) while holding down the (Camera + Vol. Down). And then let the buttons go after a couple seconds.

Then plug your phone into the computer using the usb port. Then, on the phone screen, it should say "Ok to Program".

Then open RSDlite and you should see your device is connected. There would be a "1. and your phone blah blah blah" in the bottom window. If you do not see your device connected you dont have the drivers installed or you have the picked the wrong drivers. Or you didnt reboot your computer.

Then click the "...." at the top and pick the .sbf file you downloaded. If u happen to have downloaded an sbf file that is not in the .sbf format (ie: .zip .7z .gz ect.) then you need to unzip the file first making sure it is in the .sbf format.

Then press the start button and make sure to not disconnect the usb cable until it says phone rebooting or manually reboot phone.

Once the sbf process is complete and your phone is booted up, i highly recommend doing a factory reset (data wipe) to erase any old data that was left behind. Once the factory reset is done, you are done doing an sbf to your phone.

If your phone did not boot up after the sbf process and is stuck on the M boot logo or you're bootlooping, dont be alarmed. That just hapens sometimes because the sbf process does not delete/wipe data. To fix this just pull the battery for 30 seconds and then reboot into stock recovery by holding the home+power and then once the exclamation point is shown on the screen press the search key (for froyo sbf) or press both volume buttons (for gingerbread sbf).

Then choose the Wipe Data/Factory Reset option using the vol buttons to move up and down and the camera button to select the option.

When finished, choose the Reboot option and you will have successfully returned your phone to stock.

Alternative Methods
THIS WORKS ON WINDOWS OR LINUX OR MAC.
NOTE: Performing an SBF using this method does not flash the baseband/radio that's in the sbf file. So, you will keep the one currently installed on your phone. If you want to flash the entire sbf file to your phone, you must use RSD Lite, mentioned above.
Linux live CD or USB method in case people have trouble with RSD Lite http://www.droidxfor...e-problems.html
thanks Cjcross2

Another linux method using Mint http://linuxrandomly...linux-mint.html
thanks ndwatkins

mbm for updating the bootloader to 30.04 in case u get stuck with an older version.http://bit.ly/h0uSJC
thanks Droid-Xer

Another good collection of help links: https://sites.google...oid-x-sbf-files
thanks Lev

BIG THANKS to 1KDS for hosting the SBF's


----------



## Droid-Xer

Add the mbm for updating the bootloader to 30.04 in case u get stuck with an older version. Also add rsdlite versions if you're going to have SBF files.

Mbm-> http://bit.ly/h0uSJC

Rsdlite 4.8-> http://bit.ly/gYK2ba

Rsdlite 4.9-> http://bit.ly/dSsbJA


----------



## SyNiK4L

Droid-Xer said:


> Add the mbm for updating the bootloader to 30.04 in case u get stuck with an older version. Also add rsdlite versions if you're going to have SBF files.
> 
> Mbm-> http://bit.ly/h0uSJC
> 
> Rsdlite 4.8-> http://bit.ly/gYK2ba
> 
> Rsdlite 4.9-> http://bit.ly/dSsbJA


thx man


----------



## Droid-Xer

Fo sho.


----------



## cjcross22

Add a link to the the linux CD method in case people have trouble with RSD?

Linky: http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/d...-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html


----------



## ThatIrishKid617

thanks for the links! dl'n the ones i dont have now to my external, cheers!


----------



## SyNiK4L

np man glad to help


----------



## lev

Another good collection of help links: http://sites.google.com/site/1kdsdroidx/


----------



## ndwatkins

I'm not trying to link to my own blog post to be obnoxious, but for Linux users, the first link below has my own lengthy walkthrough (+links on where to get sbf_flash) for how to SBF using Linux. I threw it in my sig to be helpful, at least hopefully. I use Linux as my main machine, and I know a lot of us Android nerds do too. Again, not trying to plug, just throwing this out there in case this is helpful! The blog post applies to Ubuntu, etc. as well, even though it was written for Mint. Putting it here just in case:

Linux SBF Instructions


----------



## SyNiK4L

i mean ill add it to the list man


----------



## ndwatkins

But but...I'm a girl!







Thanks for adding it though, I appreciate it! I just keep trying to get people to use Linux to SBF because I think it's easier


----------



## mikeinrichmond

ndwatkins said:


> But but...I'm a girl!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for adding it though, I appreciate it! I just keep trying to get people to use Linux to SBF because I think it's easier


This is the way I use to SBF as well, until 1KDS's bootable Linux CD was created. All you do is boot your PC or Mac from it, hook your phone up in bootloader mode, and in 9 minutes it's done. The Linux script he wrote does all the sbf_flash commands automatically. Brillant! Put it on a USB and it's even faster! See here:

http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html#post267721


----------



## ndwatkins

mikeinrichmond said:


> This is the way I use to SBF as well, until 1KDS's bootable Linux CD was created. All you do is boot your PC or Mac from it, hook your phone up in bootloader mode, and in 9 minutes it's done. The Linux script he wrote does all the sbf_flash commands automatically. Brillant! Put it on a USB and it's even faster! See here:
> 
> http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html#post267721


I do think this is pretty awesome that he did this







I just use Linux as my primary computer anyway and only boot into Windows to play video games that won't run in Linux. I'm weird. However, I love that solution! Windows is just annoying because you have to argue with it so much to get the drivers to work and all of that crap. I'm glad there's options at least. Personally, I stay far away from Apple, but does sbf_flash work on a Mac, does anyone know? I know there are like three people who have Macs and an Android phone


----------



## milski65

mikeinrichmond said:


> This is the way I use to SBF as well, until 1KDS's bootable Linux CD was created. All you do is boot your PC or Mac from it, hook your phone up in bootloader mode, and in 9 minutes it's done. The Linux script he wrote does all the sbf_flash commands automatically. Brillant! Put it on a USB and it's even faster! See here:
> 
> http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html#post267721


Burned disc last night. Tried on computer this morning. AWESOME! Good to go in case of pooch screwing X. A lot easier the rsd. Haven't set up usb method. Yet. Weren't you the one responsible for getting the usb method out? You guys do great work.


----------



## nars

for some odd reason my RSD (4.9) doesn't want to recognize my phone anymore wtf. ive been feening to SBF for no reason and i want to do it!!!!!! i have no real reason to i just want to give it a fresh start again with MIUI. i'm running MIUI @ the moment. any suggestions? its irritating me. i dl'd drivers from OP and idk what to do anymore


----------



## razorloves

nars said:


> for some odd reason my RSD (4.9) doesn't want to recognize my phone anymore wtf. ive been feening to SBF for no reason and i want to do it!!!!!! i have no real reason to i just want to give it a fresh start again with MIUI. i'm running MIUI @ the moment. any suggestions? its irritating me. i dl'd drivers from OP and idk what to do anymore


try using rsdlite 4.8.


----------



## SyNiK4L

ndwatkins said:


> But but...I'm a girl!  Thanks for adding it though, I appreciate it! I just keep trying to get people to use Linux to SBF because I think it's easier


lol i think i was talking to the person above u...but who knows...i would know ur a girl tho, ur avatar is ur picture hahaha


----------



## Mike T.

Can anyone help with rooting the stock.602? I am newbie and just want to have root to start trying to learn. Any help would be great.. Have read till my head is spinning. I am on stock .602 ota. Thanks


----------



## razorloves

mikeyt114 said:


> Can anyone help withrooting the stock.602? I am newbie and just want to have root to start trying to learn. Any help would be great.. Have read till my head is spinning. Thanks


hi there. welcome to RootzWiki.

there's no root method for .602.
you have to flash the pre-rooted .602 rom if you want root on it.
follow the steps here
http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...rbread-update-4-5-602-rooted-ready-stock.html
or here
http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-x-discussion/8779-602-rooted-without-sbfg-wiping.html

If you need any help with it, let us know.


----------



## Mike T.

Hello and thank you for answering. I was afraid to ask or post after a bad experience with xda. will never go there again. anyway I read both links and my situation is I am on stock ota 6.02 I was on 596 rooted but stock running a few programs getting ready to try some mods, anyway i let it update ota without thinking so I am stuck on .602 stock. I need to just go to 602 rooted if i can. If I am not understanding let me know, but both links didnt fit my situation. Thanks


----------



## razorloves

mikeyt114 said:


> Hello and thank you for answering. I was afraid to ask or post after a bad experience with xda. will never go there again. anyway I read both links and my situation is I am on stock ota 6.02 I was on 596 rooted but stock running a few programs getting ready to try some mods, anyway i let it update ota without thinking so I am stuck on .602 stock. I need to just go to 602 rooted if i can. If I am not understanding let me know, but both links didnt fit my situation. Thanks


you're welcome. glad to help.

ok, what you'll have to do is sbf your phone to .340. The first post of this thread will help you with that. Then you can use the first link i gave you to get to rooted .602.

If you run into any problem or aren't sure about something, dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## Mike T.

Ok, thank you, I was hoping to skip the sbf back but thats why we do this, lol will try sdf and go from there, thanks


----------



## razorloves

"mikeyt114 said:


> Ok, thank you, I was hoping to skip the sbf back but thats why we do this, lol will try sdf and go from there, thanks


Yw. Unfortunately, sbf is your only option since you're on an unrootable ota rom.


----------



## Mike T.

"razorloves said:


> Yw. Unfortunately, sbf is your only option since you're on an unrootable ota rom.


Don't know if it matteres but I am not on a rom, stock ota .602


----------



## razorloves

"mikeyt114 said:


> Don't know if it matteres but I am not on a rom, stock ota .602


Your phone wouldn't work without a rom. ota .602 is a stock rom


----------



## Mike T.

"razorloves said:


> Your phone wouldn't work without a rom. ota .602 is a stock rom


Yes, I have since learned, thank you. Been reading about tho sbf


----------



## Mike T.

I just wanted to thank you for helping me when no other site would. I am now rooted on .602 and owe it all to you. Thank you for being kind. Mike


----------



## razorloves

mikeyt114 said:


> I just wanted to thank you for helping me when no other site would. I am now rooted on .602 and owe it all to you. Thank you for being kind. Mike


:android-smile: you're very welcome man. glad you got it all setup. see you around.


----------



## Rocko

$1 Home Depot gift card to the first person to post the .602 SBF file......:money:


----------



## razorloves

Rocko said:


> $1 Home Depot gift card to the first person to post the .602 SBF file......:money:


lol...thats a lame prize. whenever it comes out, we'll all know about it and this thread will be updated


----------



## Funkybrunk

Not sure if this is a known issue, but when searching around for the solution, i saw others with the issue.

SBFed to 596
Bootloop
Boot into Stock recovery to format data/cache
Droid! graphic shows, camera button doesn't bring up stock recovery options.
stuck.
SBF to 340
Boot into stock recovery and wipe
Sbf to 596
Success. 
OTA 602
Root
Cm7

Moral = wipe before sbf.


----------



## razorloves

Funkybrunk said:


> Not sure if this is a known issue, but when searching around for the solution, i saw others with the issue.
> 
> SBFed to 596
> Bootloop
> Boot into Stock recovery to format data/cache
> Droid! graphic shows, camera button doesn't bring up stock recovery options.
> stuck.
> SBF to 340
> Boot into stock recovery and wipe
> Sbf to 596
> Success.
> OTA 602
> Root
> Cm7
> 
> Moral = wipe before sbf.


camera button is not used to bring up stock recovery.
you have to hold home and power, then (for gb) hit both vol keys, or (for froyo) hit the search key


----------



## suv32002

SyNiK4L said:


> Official Droid X 4.5.596 SBF
> Official Droid X 2.3.34 SBF
> Official Droid X 2.3.32 SBF
> SHADO_X6_2.3.32_RECOVERY-ONLY
> SHADO_X6_2.3.34_SYSTEM-ONLY


Can you define what the heck all of those do? what is the difference? Are these pre-rooted? If I flash these does it just replace everything and overwrite any rom I may have? I need answer!!! Thanks in advance :wink2:


----------



## razorloves

suv32002 said:


> Can you define what the heck all of those do? what is the difference? Are these pre-rooted? If I flash these does it just replace everything and overwrite any rom I may have? I need answer!!! Thanks in advance :wink2:


an sbf basically takes your phone back to stock. use the 4.5.602 to go to the latest official gingerbread rom verizon released for the droid x. the other sbf files are older rom versions.


----------



## suv32002

so i downloaded the one you said was the latest release... and the thing is a zip... but there is no archive. what the hell

im going to redownload it... something is screwed up. probably didnt download right


----------



## Sandman007

"Rocko said:


> $1 Home Depot gift card to the first person to post the .602 SBF file......:money:


4.5.602 sbf here
www.multiupload.com/57SX6Q5HJI
Here's the original thread with mirrors:

www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-x-discussion/9127-official-4-5-602-sbf-droid-x.html

Now give me my $1 giftcard.


----------



## Sandman007

ISO method for froyo, 4.5.596, 4.5.602. Much easier in my opinion. Its all I've ever used.

www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/23638-linux-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html


----------



## irish

Thank you. Your guide helped me out a lot. SBF'ed without a hitch. And didn't take as long as I thought!


----------



## BrentBlend

rsdlite 5.4.4 is currently set to private


----------



## razorloves

"BrentBlend said:


> rsdlite 5.4.4 is currently set to private


Fixed. Thanks


----------



## goldsmitht

having problems sbf'ing to either .340 or .602
keep getting boot-loops afterwards, tried the factory reset, and still stuck in bootloop

used both rsd lite versions (4.6 and 5.4) so any ideas will be appreciated


----------



## razorloves

goldsmitht said:


> having problems sbf'ing to either .340 or .602
> keep getting boot-loops afterwards, tried the factory reset, and still stuck in bootloop
> 
> used both rsd lite versions (4.6 and 5.4) so any ideas will be appreciated


are you getting any errors or anything when you sbf?
what about when you boot into recovery...any errors? is it saying data wipe completed?

try removing the mem card and leave it out while you try to fix this, just to make sure it's not causing it.


----------



## goldsmitht

razorloves; no, and have learned that the trick to getting anything to work with the X is to come on here, detail my problem, but continue to try to fix it. Because invariably, while i'm waiting for an answer, something will work, and all will be fixed!

but thanks for the assistance, you've helped me a lot in the past as well.

seems that i needed to clear data after sbf'ing (not sure why) and the camera key is not the select key any longer. once i realized that, all went well. thanks again!


----------



## the4head

Funkybrunk said:


> Not sure if this is a known issue, but when searching around for the solution, i saw others with the issue.
> 
> SBFed to 596
> Bootloop
> Boot into Stock recovery to format data/cache
> Droid! graphic shows, camera button doesn't bring up stock recovery options.
> stuck.
> SBF to 340
> Boot into stock recovery and wipe
> Sbf to 596
> Success.
> OTA 602
> Root
> Cm7
> 
> Moral = wipe before sbf.


Use the power button as the "enter" button instead of the camera button on .602


----------



## siff

Am I loosing my mind?!?!?!? My phone is not detected by my computer any more... I start up RSDLite5.4.4. or 4.8, or even 4.9 and it does not show my device even though it's in bootloader ans says USB transfer mode. What did I do here?!?! Want to SBF but cant the RSDLite route... Might be a setting in my computer or maybe my phone or maybe all the coughsyrup I drank this morning..... Any help would be fantastic!


----------



## razorloves

siff said:


> Am I loosing my mind?!?!?!? My phone is not detected by my computer any more... I start up RSDLite5.4.4. or 4.8, or even 4.9 and it does not show my device even though it's in bootloader ans says USB transfer mode. What did I do here?!?! Want to SBF but cant the RSDLite route... Might be a setting in my computer or maybe my phone or maybe all the coughsyrup I drank this morning..... Any help would be fantastic!


Few things you can try. Try again after each one.

Restart pc.
Plug usb into back of pc.
Try a different usb cable.
Are drivers installed?
Reinstall drivers and reboot


----------



## razorloves

the4head said:


> Use the power button as the "enter" button instead of the camera button on .602


he's not trying to select anything. he's trying to get into recovery with the power button. i already let him know the proper way to do it on the previous page.


----------



## SUPERSPORT25

Does the 602 sbf remove the 13p radio?


----------



## razorloves

SUPERSPORT25 said:


> Does the 602 sbf remove the 13p radio?


no. the 602 sbf contains the 13p radio, so it installs it if you use rsd lite.


----------



## bigdog357

thank you SyNiK4L,this was so helpful,my x is happy to be alive again lol...


----------



## ak450

for some reason the .602 file wont download properly. Says its either not available or it cannot open.


----------



## razorloves

ak450 said:


> for some reason the .602 file wont download properly. Says its either not available or it cannot open.


I just tested it and works fine. Maybe try using a different browser like Chrome.
Also, its a multiupload link, so you have like 7 other links to choose from.


----------



## deercreek

I just used the live USB method with the .602 SBF. My system version shows me at 4.5.602 now, but the baseband version is still 12P. I expected this to take me to the 13 baseband. I was previously on ZombieStomped 1.7 over .596. I tried the SBF again just for good measure. Could this be because I flashed the wireless tether patch back when I was on stock .596?

Edit: Ah, I think I figured out my problem. I did some more reading and it sounds like the Linux way won't update the radio. Good to know.

Edit 2: Yep, that was it. I used Windows XP with RSDLite, and everything looks good. It wasn't as ominous as I thought it would be.


----------



## DAWGPOUND

[quote name='razorloves']Few things you can try. Try again after each one.

Restart pc.
Plug usb into back of pc.
Try a different usb cable.
Are drivers installed?
Reinstall drivers and reboot[/QUOTE

Razor. You seem to always have the answers. So I wanted to pick your mind a little deeper if I may? I am having this same problem. I have sbf'd 2 times in the past with no problems. I have tried rsd 4.8, 4.9 and the 5.4. I have installed and uninstalled the drivers 2 or 3 times reboot and still rsd lite will not show my device. My computer will make a sound when I plug in the usb while I am in bootloader mode, it does not show up as external drive like it usually does. I do not know if that is normal since I am in bootloader mode? I am running Windows 7 if that will help you to know. Thanks for any help in advance

It did not show the original post, but it was about getting your phone to be recognized


----------



## razorloves

DAWGPOUND said:


> Razor. You seem to always have the answers. So I wanted to pick your mind a little deeper if I may? I am having this same problem. I have sbf'd 2 times in the past with no problems. I have tried rsd 4.8, 4.9 and the 5.4. I have installed and uninstalled the drivers 2 or 3 times reboot and still rsd lite will not show my device. My computer will make a sound when I plug in the usb while I am in bootloader mode, it does not show up as external drive like it usually does. I do not know if that is normal since I am in bootloader mode? I am running Windows 7 if that will help you to know. Thanks for any help in advance
> 
> It did not show the original post, but it was about getting your phone to be recognized


i can suggest somethings that might help.

NOTE: if you're having problems, like you are, when you open rsdlite right click on it and choose run as administrator. sometimes that fixes the issue.

you can use rsd lite while the phone is booted up. plug the phone in and put it in PC mode and open rsd lite and wait a minute or 2 and see if it shows up in the #1 spot. you can try this with usb debugging off. if no luck, then try usb debugging on.

if that doesn't work, disconnect your phone and put it into bootloader mode. open rsd lite first then plug your phone in and wait a minute.

if that doesnt work, using rsdlite 4.8 or 4.9, click on Config in rsd lite and change the device id option and wait a minute. if it still doesnt work, repeat the first suggestion with it on the new device id setting.

if you dont want to bother with this you can use the linux method. it comes in handy for people that cant get rsd lite to work. only drawback is that it wont flash the radio portion of the sbf. so, for example, if you want to sbf .602, and you dont already have the 13p radio on your phone and are on the froyo rom, then you can just flash the 13p radio, link in my signature, and then do the linux flash method. here is link to linux flash method http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/d...-solution-your-windows-rsd-lite-problems.html


----------



## DAWGPOUND

razorloves said:


> i can suggest somethings that might help.
> 
> you can use rsd lite while the phone is booted up. plug the phone in and put it in charge only mode and open rsd lite and wait a minute or 2 and see if it shows up in the #1 spot. you can try this with usb debugging off. if no luck, then try usb debugging on.
> 
> if that doesn't work, disconnect your phone and put it into bootloader mode. open rsd lite first then plug your phone in and wait a minute.
> 
> if that doesnt work, using rsdlite 4.8 or 4.9, click on Config in rsd lite and change the device id option and wait a minute. if it still doesnt work, repeat the first suggestion with it on the new device id setting.
> 
> if you dont want to bother with this you can use the linux method. it comes in handy for people that cant get rsd lite to work. only drawback is that it wont flash the radio portion of the sbf. so, for example, if you want to sbf .602, and you dont already have the 13p radio on your phone and are on the froyo rom, then you can just flash the 13p radio, link in my signature, and then do the linux flash method


Thank you. I will try this on Friday, me next day off. You are a great asset to the Android community


----------



## bretth18

So, I used the 602 SBF, but got a error message half way through the SBF. When I turn on my phone it goes to boatloader mode and has a message saying code corrupt


----------



## razorloves

bretth18 said:


> So, I used the 602 SBF, but got a error message half way through the SBF. When I turn on my phone it goes to boatloader mode and has a message saying code corrupt


try a different sbf or different version of rsdlite. Or you can use the linux live cd. It's under "alternative methods" in the first post.


----------



## bretth18

"razorloves said:


> try a different sbf or different version of rsdlite. Or you can use the linux live cd. It's under "alternative methods" in the first post.


Thanks. I will try using a 304 SBF file, and a different version of RSD


----------



## bretth18

bretth18 said:


> Thanks. I will try using a 304 SBF file, and a different version of RSD


Nothing worked. LAME!


----------



## jfolk53

Any news when we will see sbf 605??


----------



## mav3rick478

ndwatkins said:


> I'm not trying to link to my own blog post to be obnoxious, but for Linux users, the first link below has my own lengthy walkthrough (+links on where to get sbf_flash) for how to SBF using Linux. I threw it in my sig to be helpful, at least hopefully. I use Linux as my main machine, and I know a lot of us Android nerds do too. Again, not trying to plug, just throwing this out there in case this is helpful! The blog post applies to Ubuntu, etc. as well, even though it was written for Mint. Putting it here just in case:
> 
> Linux SBF Instructions


these instructions work flawlessy for the other 4 people on a Mac with an Android, as she says.


----------



## lscheres

+1 on the 605


----------



## SteveoSupremo

I just downloaded and SBF'd the .602 and got a froyo build. I'm trying it again but ummmm yea might have to check that.

Edit: might have actually used the wrong file...... sorry...


----------



## Barney Stinson

Is there a .602 SYSTEM ONLY?



SyNiK4L said:


> Alternative Methods
> THIS WORKS ON WINDOWS OR LINUX OR MAC.
> NOTE: Performing an SBF using this method does not flash the baseband/radio that's in the sbf file. So, you will keep the one currently installed on your phone. If you want to flash the entire sbf file to your phone, you must use RSD Lite, mentioned above.


yeah that would involve an eye patch edition of windows and I am not comfotable with that. What other pure linux options are there?


----------



## razorloves

Barney Stinson said:


> Is there a .602 SYSTEM ONLY?
> 
> yeah that would involve an eye patch edition of windows and I am not comfotable with that. What other pure linux options are there?


i've never seen a system only .602 sbf.

i dont understand your second comment. there are a couple different pure linux options mentioned in the first post. how does that one you quoted require a pirated version of windows? it's a linux live cd or usb. it boots straight into linux. no windows. There's even an easier method mentioned at the end of that droidxforums post that tells you how to do it if you are already on linux


----------



## partychick64

if i updated to .602 and then .605 by using a zip file does that mean that i cant sbf into .602?


----------



## razorloves

partychick64 said:


> if i updated to .602 and then .605 by using a zip file does that mean that i cant sbf into .602?


no
you can sbf up or down in any way you want between 340, 596, 602, and 605


----------



## tmar23

razorloves said:


> no
> you can sbf up or down in any way you want between 340, 596, 602, and 605


I was on MIUI 1.11.9 (ICS version) and I wanted to SBF and go back to MIUI 10.21 (having some fc issues and stuff). It has been a while since I sbf'd, and I just want to make sure of the steps. If I want root, do I have to go back to 340 and then do the two part flash, still? Or, can I do the two part flash without going to 340 (since above you say you can sbf from 602 to 340 and vice versa)? I am preparing to go back to 340, but wouldn't mind skipping that step if I could!


----------



## razorloves

tmar23 said:


> I was on MIUI 1.11.9 (ICS version) and I wanted to SBF and go back to MIUI 10.21 (having some fc issues and stuff). It has been a while since I sbf'd, and I just want to make sure of the steps. If I want root, do I have to go back to 340 and then do the two part flash, still? Or, can I do the two part flash without going to 340 (since above you say you can sbf from 602 to 340 and vice versa)? I am preparing to go back to 340, but wouldn't mind skipping that step if I could!


 There's no reason to go to 340.
Just sbf to 602, one click root, install bootstrap app, flash miui


----------



## Cregor

I screwed up and forgot to charge my battery before SBFing. I quit half way through now says code Corrupt, Flashing Battery low and cannot program. Need help. how do I proceed?


----------



## Maverick39

Cregor said:


> I screwed up and forgot to charge my battery before SBFing. I quit half way through now says code Corrupt, Flashing Battery low and cannot program. Need help. how do I proceed?


Charge battery if you can.


----------



## razorloves

Cregor said:


> I screwed up and forgot to charge my battery before SBFing. I quit half way through now says code Corrupt, Flashing Battery low and cannot program. Need help. how do I proceed?


if you have no way of charging your battery, you can cut the end off a usb cable and do this http://forums.androi...back-stock.html

or, you can make or buy a moto factory usb cable http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1077414


----------



## Cregor

Thanks for the help. I ordered a battery only charger hopefully I can get it charged and try SBFing again.


----------



## cleancasey

I've heard tell that's a full brick and unrecoverable...turn it in on insurance if you have too...tell them it's destroyed and then you still got the phone and can try to fix it...it cost me $86.00...next day service


----------



## Cregor

cleancasey said:


> I've heard tell that's a full brick and unrecoverable...turn it in on insurance if you have too...tell them it's destroyed and then you still got the phone and can try to fix it...it cost me $86.00...next day service


Not true. I got a battery only charger and was able to plug my fully charged battery back into my phone and do a fresh SBF back up and running great now.


----------



## byproxy

i too am missing a keyboard. no way to add a google account... or anything else that required typing.

i cam initially from vortex but figured maybe there wasn't a keyboard because a data wipe wasn't enough. so i sbf'ed and still... no keyboard.

any ideas?


----------



## razorloves

byproxy said:


> i too am missing a keyboard. no way to add a google account... or anything else that required typing.
> 
> i cam initially from vortex but figured maybe there wasn't a keyboard because a data wipe wasn't enough. so i sbf'ed and still... no keyboard.
> 
> any ideas?


Which sbf did u flash. Did u factory reset after?


----------



## ihodge

So... Bootlooped. SBF'd with RSDLite 5.4.4 and 602.sbf. Didn't work. Reported: failed flashing process: interface BP: Error sending RAM download for bootloader. I'm running 30.04 bootloader and after I disconnect my dx, reboot it, it says code corrupt.. What now?

Update: Checked the 602.sbf with md5 verifier. Says it doesn't match.


----------



## bdbraaten

ihodge said:


> So... Bootlooped. SBF'd with RSDLite 5.4.4 and 602.sbf. Didn't work. Reported: failed flashing process: interface BP: Error sending RAM download for bootloader. I'm running 30.04 bootloader and after I disconnect my dx, reboot it, it says code corrupt.. What now?
> 
> Update: Checked the 602.sbf with md5 verifier. Says it doesn't match.


Have you tried redownloading the sbf file?


----------



## Ch2cl2

thanks, hadnt had to sbf in a while.


----------



## Droid Commando

All of the megauploads SBF links are down


----------



## razorloves

Droid Commando said:


> All of the megauploads SBF links are down


fixed. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## religionman

The multiupload links for the Gingerbread .sbfs don't appear to be working.


----------



## razorloves

religionman said:


> The multiupload links for the Gingerbread .sbfs don't appear to be working.


Crap...I have it on my pc so I'll upload it somewhere tonight


----------



## razorloves

updated 596 & 602 links in the OP


----------



## dom707

are you going to add the .605 sbf?
http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-sbf/44299-sbf-4-5-605-released.html


----------



## corrsfan99

Trying to use RSD lite to sbf the 621 file. It gets stuck on 98% of InterfaceBP - Loading RAM Downloader. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Goose306

corrsfan99 said:


> Trying to use RSD lite to sbf the 621 file. It gets stuck on 98% of InterfaceBP - Loading RAM Downloader. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


Have you used RSD Lite before?

If so and you didn't have issues on the previous versions (.602, etc.) I'd recommend trying the latest RSD Lite. Its not linked here, but there's a copy in my dropbox if you follow the .621 SBF link in my signature.


----------



## corrsfan99

Used RSD numerous times. So here's the deal. Tried again after posting and it worked just fine. Really wishing I could've stayed away from .621 since there's still no root, but oh well. I'll keep hoping.


----------



## bizdevsd

I think the SBF files are corrupt in some way. I could not get any of them to work properly. I used the 596 and 605 and downloaded them several times. I ended up draining my battery on them which was not a fun experience. Below is a link to SBF files that worked fine for me.

https://sites.google.com/site/motosbf/droid-x-sbf-files

I kept getting this error: Failed flashing process: failed flashing process interface BP: error sending RAM download for bootloader. Device API error 0xE0000000 Adress: 0x1A8000 command: ADDR (0XE0205000); phone connected

It looked like it would work until it got to the very end and could not reboot and failed to execute.

This was a great tutorial, I just hope the links to the files get updated, it looks like I am not the only one with the same problem.


----------



## Moomba445

I'm having a horribly ridiculous time trying to SBF my Droid X. I just switched over to a Rezound today, and I wanted to take CM9 off and SBF back to stock. I followed all of the steps, and when it says rebooting, The phone says this on the Bootloader after it reboots (It doesn't go to red M or even attempt to boot. It just goes to the boot loader):

Bootloader
30.04
Err:A5,70,70,00,1F

MEM_MAP Blank
Service Req'd
Battery OK
OK to Program
Transfer Mode:
USB

Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong? I'm using RSD Lite v5.4.4 and am trying to flash 602.sbf


----------



## Maverick39

Moomba445 said:


> I'm having a horribly ridiculous time trying to SBF my Droid X. I just switched over to a Rezound today, and I wanted to take CM9 off and SBF back to stock. I followed all of the steps, and when it says rebooting, The phone says this on the Bootloader after it reboots (It doesn't go to red M or even attempt to boot. It just goes to the boot loader):
> 
> Bootloader
> 30.04
> Err:A5,70,70,00,1F
> 
> MEM_MAP Blank
> Service Req'd
> Battery OK
> OK to Program
> Transfer Mode:
> USB
> 
> Can anyone tell me what I'm doing wrong? I'm using RSD Lite v5.4.4 and am trying to flash 602.sbf


what version are/were you on? 605,602 or 621 if you were on the 621 you CAN NOT SBF back to anything!!! but 621 or 604.


----------



## Lyod

Need assistance, just attempted to SBF to 621 using RSD 5.6. Left the process to finish when I came back the screen saying:
Bootloader
30.04

Code Corrupt

Battery Low ------->Blinking
Cannot Program------>Blinking

RSD no longer sees the phone when plugged into any of my USB slots.


----------



## Jihoonie

Thought I'd post a link to find the .605 SBF. Not much difference from .602, but figured some would like it.

http://sites.google.com/site/motosbf/


----------



## Jihoonie

Lyod said:


> Need assistance, just attempted to SBF to 621 using RSD 5.6. Left the process to finish when I came back the screen saying:
> Bootloader
> 30.04
> 
> Code Corrupt
> 
> Battery Low ------->Blinking
> Cannot Program------>Blinking
> 
> RSD no longer sees the phone when plugged into any of my USB slots.


I suspect it's because your battery is low. All the SBF instructions I've read clearly state that make sure your battery is charged as much as possible.


----------



## Goose306

Lyod said:


> Need assistance, just attempted to SBF to 621 using RSD 5.6. Left the process to finish when I came back the screen saying:
> Bootloader
> 30.04
> 
> Code Corrupt
> 
> Battery Low ------->Blinking
> Cannot Program------>Blinking
> 
> RSD no longer sees the phone when plugged into any of my USB slots.


Yup gotta charge your battery. You have a few options at this point. You can get a wall-charger, or pop it in and charge it in a spare DX if you have it, or a friend's. Or you can jimmy-rig a factory USB cable using a couple different methods (some more elegant than others) careful if you do the jimmy-rig cable, you can cause damage pretty quickly if you don't do it right.

That's why this is the first thing in the OP:



> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]GUIDE TO FLASHING THESE SBF's[/background]
> 
> *MOST IMPORTANT IS THAT YOU MAKE SURE YOU HAVE PLENTY OF BATTERY. IF YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING I WOULD RECOMMEND YOU CHARGE YOUR BATTERY FULLY INCASE YOU DO RUN INTO SOME KIND OF ERROR YOU HAVE PLENTY OF BATTERY TO FLASH IT AGAIN. MOST COMMON PROBLEM IS PEOPLE DOWNLOAD THE WRONG .SBF OR FLASH THE PHONE WITH A LOW BATTERY*


----------



## Moomba445

Maverick39 said:


> what version are/were you on? 605,602 or 621 if you were on the 621 you CAN NOT SBF back to anything!!! but 621 or 604.


Oh I was coming from CM9 beta (x13thangel's ROM) and I tried to flash .602......Did I screw up?


----------



## Maverick39

Moomba445 said:


> Oh I was coming from CM9 beta (x13thangel's ROM) and I tried to flash .602......Did I screw up?


Oh, no I've never seen that error before. I've had code corrupt using 602, I always go all the way back to 340, but now I'm on the 621/604 milestone X.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Moomba445

Maverick39 said:


> Oh, no I've never seen that error before. I've had code corrupt using 602, I always go all the way back to 340, but now I'm on the 621/604 milestone X.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Is it possible that it won't SBF because the phone is not linked to anyone's Verizon account? I can't imagine why it would do this, but did I brick my phone? I even made sure that the battery was fully charged before I did it...


----------



## Maverick39

Moomba445 said:


> Is it possible that it won't SBF because the phone is not linked to anyone's Verizon account? I can't imagine why it would do this, but did I brick my phone? I even made sure that the battery was fully charged before I did it...


no it will sbf no matter what, unless the download is bad, I never had any luck with 602, untile I got a hold of 1`KDS 602 boot CD thats the best way to go.


----------



## Goose306

Moomba the MEM_MAP blank is because you tried going from .621 to a lower revision probably. Do you remember if you were on the latest OTA? If so you can't go back to .602/.605

If you were on .602/.605 it was probably a bad download.


----------



## Moomba445

Goose306 said:


> Moomba the MEM_MAP blank is because you tried going from .621 to a lower revision probably. Do you remember if you were on the latest OTA? If so you can't go back to .602/.605
> 
> If you were on .602/.605 it was probably a bad download.


OH! I was on .621 when it first came out, got it rooted somehow (Don't ask me, because I have no freaking clue), and then installed CM9 Beta. So what you're saying is that I should find a .621 SBF file and guide to follow?


----------



## Goose306

Moomba445 said:


> OH! I was on .621 when it first came out, got it rooted somehow (Don't ask me, because I have no freaking clue), and then installed CM9 Beta. So what you're saying is that I should find a .621 SBF file and guide to follow?


If ya need to SBF you should follow the instructions in the stickied .621 thread. Essentially you will need to SBF using a Live Disc of Linux to a Milestone X version (.604) and then you can root. .621 is unrootable post-SBF. The .604 Milestone X version is exploitable, so that's what ya gotta go to.

EDIT: You can also just follow the linky in my sig for important info regarding .621 system update. That links to the stickied thread.


----------



## ghthor

You should really link to the most up to date version[1] of `sbf_flash` for OSX and Linux. Output from the newest `sbf_flash` helped me determine why it wasn't working, needed to install `cpio` package from my distro.

[1] http://blog.opticaldelusion.org/search/label/sbf_flash


----------



## jhag47

I just got a replacement Droid X. How do i find what it's sbf version is?


----------



## Maverick39

jhag47 said:


> I just got a replacement Droid X. How do i find what it's sbf version is?


setting/about phone it will tell you what version your on.


----------



## jhag47

Maverick39 said:


> setting/about phone it will tell you what version your on.


Is it possible to discover the sbf before I activate the phone? My original X is still working and I like to know how much time to set aside. If it's .602 or .605 it's pretty easy and I'll do it tonight, but if it's .621 i'll need to wait until I have more time.

It won't let me past the "activate phone" screen.


----------



## Maverick39

jhag47 said:


> Is it possible to discover the sbf before I activate the phone? My original X is still working and I like to know how much time to set aside. If it's .602 or .605 it's pretty easy and I'll do it tonight, but if it's .621 i'll need to wait until I have more time.
> 
> It won't let me past the "activate phone" screen.


I don't think so but I never tried to check, but if it a new device its probably on 621 just a guess though.


----------



## Goose306

jhag47 said:


> Is it possible to discover the sbf before I activate the phone? My original X is still working and I like to know how much time to set aside. If it's .602 or .605 it's pretty easy and I'll do it tonight, but if it's .621 i'll need to wait until I have more time.
> 
> It won't let me past the "activate phone" screen.


Press 4 corners of screen starting at top left going clock-wise, should allow you to bypass activation.


----------



## jhag47

Goose306 said:


> Press 4 corners of screen starting at top left going clock-wise, should allow you to bypass activation.


The activate button is in the bottom right corner and the back button is in the bottom left corner. I tried it several times trying to avoid those two buttons, but nothing happened.


----------



## Maverick39

Goose306 said:


> Press 4 corners of screen starting at top left going clock-wise, should allow you to bypass activation.


Cool thanks for the info Goose?

Sent from my Droid X using RootzWiki


----------



## kwest12

I can flash the .621 sbf from .340 correct? I am aware of the fact that I won't be able to make it back from .621 once I do this. That's fine.


----------



## razorloves

kwest12 said:


> I can flash the .621 sbf from .340 correct? I am aware of the fact that I won't be able to make it back from .621 once I do this. That's fine.


Yup


----------



## Tempest

Alright I'm having a bit of an issue with SBFing my phone. I keep getting a FAIL result, and now its also stuck in Bootloader and saying "code corrupt". How boned am I? Once it fails again I'll post the bit from the status window. I was on Froyo and I was trying to go to Gingerbread but I'm thinking that I screwed up by trying to use an SBF too far ahead of the version I was on? I'm not totally sure.


----------



## kwest12

The more details you provide, the better. What were you coming from and what sbf are you using specifically? I just took a phone from .340 (froyo) to .621 (gingerbread) last night without issues. Well... without issues after I wiped the data after the sbf.

Anyway, I suggest you try re-downloading the sbf file you're using. Make sure you unzip it first and then double check the sbf file to be sure it has the correct md5 (use winrar to do the unzipping). Try using a different version of rsdlite (5.4 or 5.5 always have worked for me). If none of that corrects your issue, try dunking your phone in the toilet (KIDDING: DO NOT DO THAT).


----------



## razorloves

Tempest said:


> Alright I'm having a bit of an issue with SBFing my phone. I keep getting a FAIL result, and now its also stuck in Bootloader and saying "code corrupt". How boned am I? Once it fails again I'll post the bit from the status window. I was on Froyo and I was trying to go to Gingerbread but I'm thinking that I screwed up by trying to use an SBF too far ahead of the version I was on? I'm not totally sure.


Along with what kwest suggested, I'm very curious to hear what version bootloader you currently have. If you have 30.04, then try the Linux method in the first post. You don't have to install Linux. You just burn a special copy to a CD or thumb drive and boot from it. Really easy. Good luck.


----------



## JonnyL

Hey hey, sorry for the probably basic question here. I have a DX running an old buggy 340 ROM, kernel 2.3.32.9-g55626e1, [email protected] I see that if I have stock 340, then SBF'ing to 621 should be easy, but I'm wondering if that's the same with this non-stock version I have.

At the time I added the rom, I seem to remember that I needed to SBF to stock 340 before I could do anything else, but I'm wondering if there've been any developments that could make it easier for me to get to 621 safely straight from where I am. Safe to SBF using the instructions at the beginning of the thread? Any even better ways?

Thanks very much in advance, pls let me know if you need any more info.

-J


----------



## Dubbsy

When you SBF it doesn't matter what's on your phone. Just follow this and don't look back. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39823-dx-ezsbf-23445621-with-magic-md5-root/


----------



## JonnyL

Thanks Dubbsy, I'm the happy owner of a crisp, bug-free Droid X once again!


----------



## TreatnHerRight

Stuck on the boot animation and it wont go any further from using this "LiquiKang-v3.1 DX/D2/D2G(3 devices 1 thread) 3/28/13"

Can i use the Official Droid X 4.5.621 SBF Gingerbread 2.3.4 to go back to stock?

Thanks.


----------



## themib

yes, use the 621 sbf, or DX ezSBF 2.3.4/4.5.621 with magic md5 Root


----------



## knickknack1997

The Motorola usb Drives link doesn't work, could someone find me one that does?


----------



## themib

my list

sd_shadow's list of links for Droid FAQs, SBF, Rooting, ROMs.... 

Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m.ksy

All 1kds's links died. :shifty:


----------



## themib

1kds' server is down for repair.
i have links to 605, 621... in my list
sd_shadow's [Collection] of Links for: Droid X (MB810)

Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## m.ksy

themib said:


> ...


nice, thanks! There is my OTA updates collection, you can add these to your site. Also I have 2.3.340 and 4.5.602 sbf's, write me if you need these files.


----------



## m.ksy

All SBF firmwares: http://goo.gl/X8hkXA

All 1KDS ISO images: http://goo.gl/eHjP7M


----------



## themib

m.ksy said:


> All SBF firmwares: http://goo.gl/X8hkXA
> 
> All 1KDS ISO images: http://goo.gl/eHjP7M


great, did you upload all these?


----------



## m.ksy

themib said:


> great, did you upload all these?


Yes, I did


----------



## poontab

m.ksy said:


> Yes, I did


If you wanna copy/pasta a new thread I'll sticky it.


----------



## Bierz68

All of the external sbf files are no longer available on the site...


----------



## themib

m.ksy said:


> All 1kds's links died. :shifty:


most of 1kds' files back up, old links will not work, use https://sites.google.com/site/motosbf/

Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk


----------



## themib

And several other sbf download options in my list
sd_shadow's [Collection] of Links for: Droid X (MB810)

Sent from my XT862 using Tapatalk


----------

